# Roadtrip 2006



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. August 2006)

...also die Zeit ist gekommen...der Roadtrip steht vor der Tür...dieses Jahr mit vorrausichtlich 2 autos..T4 und Sharan  also sind wohl nen paar Leute...

los gehts am 25.08.2006 Freitag....ab von Bremen nach Braunschweig die Jungens eingeladen und ab nach Köln wo dann Samstag bei cosmos Bikes shop ne kleine Show mit anschließenden Umtrunk+City Session steigt..

sonntag ab nach Mainz ( oder da in der nähe..kein plan) noch fix ne Show gefahren um das nötige Kleingeld zu verdienen...und weiter nach Freiburg... dort schön ins hoffentlich schon gemachte Nest bei Sebi und Olli...Montag Dienstag Freiburg session...evtl nen kurz Trip nach Paris... und abends in die Lokale Glamour Disko.  auf das die Dance einkracht 

Mittwoch weiterflug nach Rom...ähm...Friedrichshafen.. und da die Restliche Kohle auf der Eurobike auf den Kopf gehauen 

Also hoffe man trifft den ein oder anderen unterwegs 

Für alle die sich uns nicht anschließen können wird Glotz alles auf Vid festhalten

in diesem Sinne...auf uns...World GREATEST


----------



## TheBASStian (9. August 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ...     ...
> 
> ....   ..
> 
> ...



Da freut sich wohl einer schon sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. August 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> sonntag ab nach Mainz ( oder da in der nähe..kein plan) noch fix ne Show gefahren um das nötige Kleingeld zu verdienen...
> ...


weiss jemand was genaueres?
klingt zumindest nach ner guten idee,
sich das mal anzuschauen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. August 2006)

Ja sicher klingt das gut und lohnt sich nicht nur zum anschauen sondern auch zum mitfahren.

Wer kommt den alles mit bei der BS-Bande? Leider ist Pelle dieses mal nicht am Start weil er in Hannover ist um Freunde zu besuchen.

Ich bin gerade etwas im Stress aber ab nächste Woche sieht das wieder etwas anderst aus. Bin dann auch wieder mehr online hier im Forum.

Also bis danne


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. August 2006)

Also von uns kommen mit...GLOTZ, Rene, Lange, Patty , Daniel and ME...


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. August 2006)

Rene ?


----------



## Schevron (12. August 2006)

also nach wenn ihr in Mainz oder umgebung seit werd ich denk ich kommen.


----------



## koxxrider (13. August 2006)

in köln können wir ja dann ne schöne session machen


----------



## trialsrider (13. August 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> in köln können wir ja dann ne schöne session machen



 sind wir auch dabei! wenn ich darf bsxl!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. August 2006)

also in Sachen Köln klärt sich alles genaues dieses WE...halt euch auf dem laufenden
...das gleiche auch für Mainz am Sonntag


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. August 2006)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand was genaueres?
> klingt zumindest nach ner guten idee,
> sich das mal anzuschauen.



Du solltest wissen das bei den BraunschweigXL Sebi und co Roadtrips die Devise vie folgt lautet: SAUFEN und ein bischen rad fahren, und nicht RADFAHREN und ein bischen saufen.  
Da braucht man gestandene Leberwerte!
Werden wieder paar betrunken erzählte Witze auf Band sein? Und ein paar Disco moves? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. August 2006)

;p..... der Roadtrip ist wie ne Schachtel Pralienen...MAn weiß nie was man bekommt


----------



## biketrialer (19. August 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> ...das gleiche auch für Mainz am Sonntag



sag halt bescheid wann und wo ihr dann in MZ zu finden seit!


----------



## glotz (25. August 2006)

also wir sind jetzt alle bei piko und saufen uns erst mal einen an!!
dann gehts los innen club!! in unseren geliebten tanzpalast!! erst mal schauen ob der noch steht!! wenn der pegel dann stimmt machen wir uns auf zu sandi in die dorfdisse!! morgen früh um fünf machen wir dann ne stunde die augen auf stand-by und dann gehts weiter nach mainz oder so ne kleine show fahren!! bis sonntag verweilen wir dann da und dann machen wir uns auf zu sebi und olli!! hoffe das bier ist da schon kalt gestellt!! dann gehts drei tage lang jeden abend ins glamour!! kurze für nen uro!! und  und und ... mann ich glaub das wird lustig!! ok haltet die ohren steif und das forum sauber bis wir wieder hier sind!!
bis die tage 
bs- stylers on tour


----------



## Eisbein (25. August 2006)

ich hoffe du dokumentiers auch alles brav mit der cam.


----------



## KermitB4 (26. August 2006)

Hallo

also ich und ein anderer Marko stosse dann in Mainz noch dazu! Müssen nur erstmal die 2 Stunden Autofahrt hinter uns bekommen.

Also auf euch: The World Greatest! Ich bin noch zu schlecht!

MFG


----------



## voytec (26. August 2006)

sers!
also ich werde auch in MZ ...denke kommt noch ein paar leute 
 nun wo und wann genau ?

gruss voytec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (26. August 2006)

Hallo...

...neeee nAtülich nicht hallo...ich krieg nochmal die Kriese mit KErmit 0815.... lese ich hier noch einmal nen "hallo" ich glaub dann füll ich dich heute abend auf der "Kirb" mAl richtig ab...nix mit Wasser trinken.. lol...bis dahin verweilen wir mal in der kleinen 1 Zimmer Wohnung von MArKo..in irgend nem KuhDorf... ich krieg echt noch die Kriese..... Wo bleibt eigenlich die Pizza?!?!...naja...in diesem Sinne... ihr wisst schon....

also Hallo... ist in nächster Zeit für dich gestorben ist das klar!?!

MFG
I.A.  BSXL
ps ich mach mich jetzt über die minnibar her!! mfg teo und der rest des A-teams


----------



## glotz (26. August 2006)

No Stress 

wir sind eben in Frammersbach - Frammersbeezee beim Marko mit K! 

Haben schon schwer ein am Start..

so Kermit wenn du mir weiter auf die nerven gehst zieh ich dir die ohren lang...nAja...wenigstens kein hallo... ok...werd dich nochmal verschonen...also wweiter zu den Dorf Tussen  und Tschüss...ein hab ich noch 

Also wir gehen jetzt erstmal in die Muuuusik zum Schoggomeusle mal schauen was da heut so geht.

Ich bin horny wie die Sau

Eure Glotz! Ihr Zipfelspieler


----------



## glotz (26. August 2006)

ihr findet micvh anna bierbude!!
bis späta!
cee yaaa teo


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. August 2006)

Kermmmmmmmmiiiiiiittttttttt...wo bist du??? waren wir dir zu wild?!?! 

naja...schrieb ich ja bereits...der ROADTRIP ist wie ne Schachtel Pralienen...man weiß nie was man bekommt  trainier noch nen bissel...dann kannst du nächstes mal vielleicht auch ruhiger schlafen und hältst nicht die ganze Nacht wache über uns  in diesem Sinne...auf zur Show... 

MFG
BSXL


----------



## voytec (27. August 2006)

die frage  ist wo seid ihr ? keiner schreib wo wann um wie viel uhr toll

viel spass o_0


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. August 2006)

also wir sind jetzt in freiburg bei sebi und olli!
wwir gehn heut abend ins agar zur ü30 party wir treffen uns an der theke!!
morgen schlafen wir aus und dann machen wir ne kleine city session!!!
in diesem sinne inne rinne!!
bis morgen
mfg teo


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. August 2006)

hallo
so wir waren heut bei schönstem regen im sonnenstudio!! und ham uns die plauze gebräumt!! machen uns jetzt fix fertig und gehen dann ins glamour!! pulle sekt für 3!! und schüss!!


----------



## glotz (29. August 2006)

hallo

war sehr lustig!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. August 2006)

Lass bitte das Hallo weg


----------



## TheBASStian (29. August 2006)

hallo


das ist der neue running Gag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (29. August 2006)

Öhmw ann seid ihr doch gleich in Mainz oder hab ichs schon wieder verpasst? Würde dann zum Filmen mitkommen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. August 2006)

wir waren nicht direkt in  mainz sondern aufm dorf bei mainz!! am samstag sonntag!! das mit dem roadtrip video wird glaub ich nichts!! es hat hier in freiburg die ganze zeit gepisst wie aus eimern und alle vor allem marco sind voll krank geworden!! ich hab noch nicht mal ein tape voll!! echt ein wenig bitter!!
na ja dann müssen wir halt mehr saufen!! in diesem sinne inne rinne!!
ab morgen sind wir dann auf der eurobike bis sonntag!!
wolln wir mal hoffen das das wetter ein wenig besser wird!!
bis die tage teo


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. September 2006)

Hallo ihr BSler,

ich warte hier auf einen Bericht von Eurem Trip 

Ich könnte jetzt noch kotzen das es nur geregnet hat in der Zeit wo ihr in Freiburg wart. Jetzt ist es wieder jeden Tag Bombe und der Gap am Bahnhof wartet auf auf einen XL Sprung 

Na ja dann mal bis die Tage....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. September 2006)

checke gerade schon die ICE verbindung Bremen - Freiburg... nur wollen die keine Räder mitnehmen die ****os


----------



## glotz (12. September 2006)

hab da mal nen kleinen teaser für euch gemacht!!
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/BSXL 
viel spass fürs erste!!
werd versuchen diese woche alles zu schneiden!!
mfg teo


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. September 2006)

also dafür das ich beim letzten Bunny..nen "Kratzer am bein hatte" und ca 10 Wodka drinne..is er doch knapp über die latte... aber irgendwie hab ich ab der letzten szene sonne lücke von 2 Stunden...hätte mal doch was essen sollen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. September 2006)

loool.. der trialer ist mal wieder der hammer  super video 

freu mich schon aufs ganze!!! kann ja gar kein flopp mehr werden 
mfg. Fabian


----------

